# problema al instalar gentoo con cd minimal 2008

## Pionerito

Yo siempre he instalado gentoo con un livecd pero ahora lo quiero instalar en una pc con 256 de RAM y el livecd no me permite eso, he seguido [url]http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1

esta guia de instalacion pero al llegar a la red no logro que mi pc de ping a las demas, net-setup eth0 lo ejecuto y configuro todas las cosas o sea ip, dns, routers, dominio pero no veo ping

ejecute ifconfig  eth0 y me sale lo que congure en la red pero de nuevo vuelvo a dar ping  y no sale nada

[/url]

que puede ser....gracias de antemano

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Podrías ser un poco mas específico?

Cual es la topología de la red y ping a que cosa no funciona?

Salud!

----------

## Pionerito

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> Podrías ser un poco mas específico?
> 
> Cual es la topología de la red y ping a que cosa no funciona?
> 
> Salud!

 

a que te refieres con topologia de la red, es de anillo y con respecto al ping es a la subred y nada, se que se cargan los modulos del kernel para la red ya que ifconfig no me da error cuando lo ejecuto...

----------

## edgar_uriel84

 *Pionerito wrote:*   

>  *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   Podrías ser un poco mas específico?
> 
> Cual es la topología de la red y ping a que cosa no funciona?
> 
> Salud! 
> ...

 

Y funciona si le das ping a ella misma??? osea a localhost o 127.0.0.1

Tambien revisa el resolv.conf igual es un problema con DNS a veces pasa (al menos en OpenBSD).   :Laughing: 

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> net-setup eth0 lo ejecuto y configuro todas las cosas o sea ip, dns, routers, dominio pero no veo ping 

 

- o bien eth0 no es el dispositivo que buscas

- o configuras mal la interfaz

- o hay algún problema con tu red.

Has mirado con un ifconfig -a que interfaces de red tienes ? El ping lo haces contra una ip o el nombre de una máquina ?

saluetes

----------

## Pionerito

 *gringo wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   net-setup eth0 lo ejecuto y configuro todas las cosas o sea ip, dns, routers, dominio pero no veo ping  
> 
> - o bien eth0 no es el dispositivo que buscas
> 
> - o configuras mal la interfaz
> ...

 

le doy ping al router  las interfaces que tengo son lo  y eth0..eth0..eth1 y asi las eth hasta 6, he pensado despues que ejecute net-setup eth0  ejecutar /etcinit.d/net-eth0 para ver que pasa... otra cosa que no entiendo es que en esa misma pc tengo un window instalado y la red funciona bien...

----------

## Pionerito

 *gringo wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   net-setup eth0 lo ejecuto y configuro todas las cosas o sea ip, dns, routers, dominio pero no veo ping  
> 
> - o bien eth0 no es el dispositivo que buscas
> 
> - o configuras mal la interfaz
> ...

 

ahora mismo probe a configurar net-setup lo, le configure todo lo que lleva y ya me da ping a cualquier pc que podria ser esto, yo siempre he configurado la interfaz lo...gracias de antemano...

----------

## Pionerito

 *gringo wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   net-setup eth0 lo ejecuto y configuro todas las cosas o sea ip, dns, routers, dominio pero no veo ping  
> 
> - o bien eth0 no es el dispositivo que buscas
> 
> - o configuras mal la interfaz
> ...

 

mira que problema ahora, me da ping a varios ips de la subred pero cuando hago ping a ella desde otra pc no me da ping, por lo que no me puedo conectar por ssh, que se te puede ocurrir que sea esto... de todas formas voy a revisar la configuracion de la red...

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

La interaz loopback tiene que llevar como número de IP 127.0.0.1 SIEMPRE por una cuestión de convención.

Muchos servicios van a dejar de funcionar si la pc no es capaz de resolverse a si misma con este número de IP para el nombre localhost.

Tu problema, si es que realmente tenes desde eth0 hasta eth6 es que eth0 no es el dispositivo que se conecta con la red.

Revisa el archivo /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persisten-net-rules, ahí dentro se especifica que nombre le corresponde a cada dispositivo.

Si no te gusta que tu controladora de red se llama eth5 por poner un ejemplo, renombrala en el archivo que te comento mas arriba para que se llame eth0.

Salud!

----------

## Pionerito

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> La interaz loopback tiene que llevar como número de IP 127.0.0.1 SIEMPRE por una cuestión de convención.
> 
> Muchos servicios van a dejar de funcionar si la pc no es capaz de resolverse a si misma con este número de IP para el nombre localhost.
> 
> Tu problema, si es que realmente tenes desde eth0 hasta eth6 es que eth0 no es el dispositivo que se conecta con la red.
> ...

 

la interfaz que me funciona es lo , ya me da ping a mi subred pero no tengo salida hacia afuera o  sea hacia otra subred y no le puedo hacer ping a mi pc desde otra pc de mi misma subred

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

lo = loopback.

Salud!

----------

## Pionerito

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> lo = loopback.
> 
> Salud!

 

revise /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persisten-net-rules  y no aparece ningun dispositivo que tenga que ver con la red, lo unico que hay ahi son los de cdrom y floppy...

----------

## edgar_uriel84

 *Pionerito wrote:*   

>  *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   La interaz loopback tiene que llevar como número de IP 127.0.0.1 SIEMPRE por una cuestión de convención.
> 
> Muchos servicios van a dejar de funcionar si la pc no es capaz de resolverse a si misma con este número de IP para el nombre localhost.
> 
> Tu problema, si es que realmente tenes desde eth0 hasta eth6 es que eth0 no es el dispositivo que se conecta con la red.
> ...

 

Por lo del loopback tiene razón, ese es el punto de partida cuando tienes este tipo de problemas. Por lo que comentas, otras ideas son: tu router (si es que le pasa a más máquinas de tu subred) y revisar tu archivo /etc/hosts.

----------

## esteban_conde

He leido todos los posts y creo que se obvia que la tarjeta de red sea detectada, creo que se deberia empezar por:

lspci

lsmod 

dmesg 

 Una vez identificada y cargado el modulo correspondiente ya podremos asignarle una IP asi como una ruta (gateway) si no me parece que va a ser un poco dificil.

Tambien puedo estar completamente equivocado.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Pionerito wrote:*   

>  *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   lo = loopback.
> 
> Salud! 
> 
> revise /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persisten-net-rules  y no aparece ningun dispositivo que tenga que ver con la red, lo unico que hay ahi son los de cdrom y floppy...

 

Perdón, hay un error en el tipeo, eso por escribir de memoria  :Very Happy: 

El archivo en el cual se basa udev para asignar los nombres de dispositivo es /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net-rules

Esteban puede estar en lo cierto también...

Salud!

----------

## Pionerito

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

>  *Pionerito wrote:*    *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   lo = loopback.
> 
> Salud! 
> 
> revise /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persisten-net-rules  y no aparece ningun dispositivo que tenga que ver con la red, lo unico que hay ahi son los de cdrom y floppy... 
> ...

 

parece que era la tarjeta de red que estaba floja, quisiera que me aclararan algunas dudas que tengo con respecto a la instalacion minimal, me estoy guiando por este manual[url http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?style=printable&full=1#book_part1_chap4], he llegado hasta la parte de   sincronizar pero ya no he podido avanzar mas, ya que por ejemplo cuando ejecuto 

ls -FGg /etc/make.profile

me salen 3 perfiles y estoy un poco perdido al respecto, quisiera que me dijeran de otro manual, yo se configurar las USES pero por ejemplo cuando yo descompacto portage como yo se que se me instala ya que al ejecutar un emerge me da un error, espero que me ayuden, gracias[/url]

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Pionerito wrote:*   

> quisiera que me dijeran de otro manual

 

No vas a encontrar ningún otro manual de instalación de Gentoo en donde se explique todo tan bien.

Cuando te trabes pega los mensajes de error, no se puede adivinar a que a lo que le llamas "me da un error", por ejemplo...

Salud!

----------

## Pionerito

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

>  *Pionerito wrote:*   quisiera que me dijeran de otro manual 
> 
> No vas a encontrar ningún otro manual de instalación de Gentoo en donde se explique todo tan bien.
> 
> Cuando te trabes pega los mensajes de error, no se puede adivinar a que a lo que le llamas "me da un error", por ejemplo...
> ...

 

es verdad mala mia, es que me estoy volviendo medio loco pero eso es bueno, estoy aprendiendo, ya se descargar el stage3 y la imagen de portage, cuando llego aqui 

[bEntrar al nuevo entorno]

# chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

# env-update

>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

# source /etc/profile

# export PS1="(chroot) $PS1"

hago sincronizo el portage y tambien puedo empezar a compilar los paquetes que quiera.....[/b]

----------

## Pionerito

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

>  *Pionerito wrote:*   quisiera que me dijeran de otro manual 
> 
> No vas a encontrar ningún otro manual de instalación de Gentoo en donde se explique todo tan bien.
> 
> Cuando te trabes pega los mensajes de error, no se puede adivinar a que a lo que le llamas "me da un error", por ejemplo...
> ...

 

tengo el siguiente problema, cuando reicinicio la pc tengo que montar la particion de root a mano ya que me dice que no la reconoce, tambien se me borra la informacion que tengo en /etc/resolf.conf, me puede ayudar alguien al respecto, tambien dentro de boot no tengo nada, sin embargo me funciona el grub, espero que me puedan ayudar, gracias al respecto......

----------

## opotonil

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> tengo el siguiente problema, cuando reicinicio la pc tengo que montar la particion de root a mano ya que me dice que no la reconoce
> 
> 

 

Revisa tu /etc/fstab

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> tambien se me borra la informacion que tengo en /etc/resolf.conf, me puede ayudar alguien al respecto, tambien dentro de boot no tengo nada, sin embargo me funciona el grub, espero que me puedan ayudar, gracias al respecto......
> 
> 

 

Puedes añadir los nameservers en /etc/conf/net, no recuerdo ahora mismo y no tengo ningun Gentoo delante pero me parece que es ethx_nameservers="ip1 ip2" o ethx_dns_nameservers="ip1 ip2" hecha un vistazo a /etc/conf/net.example.

Salu2.

----------

## Pionerito

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

>  *Pionerito wrote:*   quisiera que me dijeran de otro manual 
> 
> No vas a encontrar ningún otro manual de instalación de Gentoo en donde se explique todo tan bien.
> 
> Cuando te trabes pega los mensajes de error, no se puede adivinar a que a lo que le llamas "me da un error", por ejemplo...
> ...

 

ahora termine de instalar y no puedo entrar ya que el grub me da un mensaje el numero 15, he pensado que podria ser que no le estaba dando la direccion correcta del kernel  pero ya no se me ocurre mas nada, que podria ser....

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/grub-error-guide.xml

----------

